# Celeste is here + shooting stars! (closed!)



## twins (May 25, 2020)

there's a lot of information on this thread, but please read it all!! thank you!!







*Click here to see where she is!*

Join the queue here:
(currently *locked*, might reopen later tonight)
queue allows for 6 people at a time.

_(no need to ask to come! just join above!)

There is a* fee*! I'd love NMT or my wishlist! No fixed amount. Whatever you can afford is fine!_

*Please bump the thread if you're visiting!
Comment your name and island.*
(just in case something bad happens, I don't wanna be left wondering who it was, you know)

She's at my coffee shop, to the left of the airport.
Click the link above to see exactly where, or click here
scooch around the cushion to get in.

*Do not leave via (-)*

There is a meteor shower! Please only stick around for 20 stars or so to give other people the chance to visit!
*If you've stayed for too long, I might nicely ask you to leave!*
honestly, if you check the queue and there is no one waiting, you can stay longer

I'm wearing all yellow!​


----------



## Applebunny (May 25, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 25, 2020)

I'll come over ^_^ Eowyn from Ember!


----------



## Applebunny (May 25, 2020)

I’m there currently, is it ok if I come back with my boyfriend’s player? Haha I think I’ve locked myself out of getting by the Gemini closet by visiting a TTing island. I’ll totally tip again!


----------



## twins (May 25, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> I’m there currently, is it ok if I come back with my boyfriend’s player? Haha I think I’ve locked myself out of getting by the Gemini closet by visiting a TTing island. I’ll totally tip again!


sure!


----------



## kellyngg (May 25, 2020)

Coming now, Kelly from Big Gyal!


----------



## Applebunny (May 25, 2020)

twins said:


> sure!


Thanks so much! I somehow got the libra DIY a couple nights ago and now she just gives me star frags..


----------



## twins (May 25, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> Thanks so much! I somehow got the libra DIY a couple nights ago and now she just gives me star frags..


ah! that's a bummer! I didn't know visiting TT islands messes with the horoscope diys! I'm not a TT island, so you should be good to get the gemini diy here on the other account c:


----------



## Applebunny (May 25, 2020)

twins said:


> ah! that's a bummer! I didn't know visiting TT islands messes with the horoscope diys! I'm not a TT island, so you should be good to get the gemini diy here on the other account c:


I didn’t know either! Hopefully the other account works.


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2020)

Hi! Would love to come  
Brooke from Our Island


----------



## Adster (May 25, 2020)

Hi! Thanks for this, could I join too? ~Adam from Fraylauf


----------



## Applebunny (May 25, 2020)

I just saw your new rules. I cure up again and will be returning as Nicodemus from Apples


----------



## twins (May 25, 2020)

added an extra slot!


----------



## analytic (May 25, 2020)

bumping! joined queue!


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 25, 2020)

I would love to visit. Sarabi from Pride Land.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 25, 2020)

Bumping, just joined, I’m Leila from Arendelle.

for the crafted items on your WL, are you looking for the items themselves or the recipes?


----------



## dino (May 25, 2020)

visiting ! di from pachira, bringing the surfboard on your wishylisty


----------



## twins (May 25, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> Bumping, just joined, I’m Leila from Arendelle.
> 
> for the crafted items on your WL, are you looking for the items themselves or the recipes?


either one is wonderful!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



dino said:


> visiting ! di from pachira, bringing the surfboard on your wishylisty


thank you sm!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 25, 2020)

twins said:


> either one is wonderful!



cool, I can bring you a birdcage recipe


----------



## twins (May 25, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> cool, I can bring you a birdcage recipe


wonderful! ty!


----------



## allainah (May 25, 2020)

Joined; I can bring a pink drink machine! IGN allainah from ichigo 
also hiii do you remember me back from new leaf ??   ❤


----------



## twins (May 25, 2020)

Added more slots!! I'm realizing that since there's not a lot of leaving quickly, allowing more people doesn't add too much spam!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



allainah said:


> Joined; I can bring a pink drink machine! IGN allainah from ichigo
> also hiii do you remember me back from new leaf ??   ❤


Hiiii! yes I remember!!! how are you??


----------



## Tickles (May 25, 2020)

Hi Nina from Strawbebby is visiting!


----------



## twins (May 25, 2020)

Iocking the queue soonish c:


----------



## allainah (May 25, 2020)

twins said:


> Added more slots!! I'm realizing that since there's not a lot of leaving quickly, allowing more people doesn't add too much spam!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020
> 
> ...


good! how are you?  hmu sometime <3


----------



## twins (May 25, 2020)

allainah said:


> good! how are you?  hmu sometime <3


omg for suuuure! new horizons unlocking so many old memories! <3
I'm good btw!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

queue is locked! miiiiight reopen sometime later tonight
everyone in queue currently is still welcome to come and wish on stars/ talk to celeste!!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

btw, someone left via (-), not sure who
pls don't do that in the future as it might cause rollback and have people lose their diys!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

There was a communication error! If you were on the island when it happened, message me!


----------

